# Commercial Kitchen in Stamford, CT



## ashugupta (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi, I am professional caterer and serve Indian food. Looking for commercial kitchen in and around Stamford, CT.

Willing to travel 01-15 miles but within CT. Need on monthly rental basis with 1-3 year lease. Even can share

with some one, if it is fully equipped for full cooking


----------

